# Tri Tip holding advice please



## Gary in VA (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok.. here is the deal... you guys let me know if this sounds right...

I am planning to do 3 or 4 tri-tips on the grill for a "picnic" of sorts, along with some grilled veggies for another round of fajitas (sorry Helen  :badgrin: )  The problem is that the "picnic"  is about an hour or so away.

Can I grill these Tri-tips to about 135 and wrap them in foil and drop them in the cooler and keep them hot for approximately 1.5 to 2 hours and then pull them out and slice them and hopefully they will have come up to 140 to 145 and still be medium rare to medium?

Does that sound about right to you.. or should I pull them sooner.. say at 125-130?

Advice please

Thanks
Gary


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 20, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Ok.. here is the deal... you guys let me know if this sounds right...
> 
> I am planning to do 3 or 4 tri-tips on the grill for a "picnic" of sorts, along with some grilled veggies for another round of fajitas (sorry Helen  :badgrin: )  The problem is that the "picnic"  is about an hour or so away.
> 
> ...



Gary the only thing I'd worry about is the meat being in the danger zone for too long.  Even though it's beef, it would concern me because you're not getting the meat up high enough in the first place to hold for that period of time IMO.  

If it's possible I'd try to cook onsite, especially since it's just a simple grill cook.  BTW, beef fajitas are supposed to be made with flank steak!   8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 20, 2006)

I think you may have a problem getting everything you are hoping for.  Unfortunately trying to keep what is basically a steak warm for that long will either fail or cook the steak more.  Cook on site if possible, reheat or serve cold if you can't.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 20, 2006)

For the sake of my tri tip...don't do it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 20, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> For the sake of my tri tip...don't do it.



I have to agree amigo.  The longer you let that rest the more it will continue to cook.  It will be WAY over done.  Its hard to keep meat like that.  Why not just cook on site?  You can use my Kettle if you need it.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 20, 2006)

well see the problem is that this "picnic" is an event at a winery ... they have music and such and you bring your own food... I was hoping that I could cook them at  home and wrap em up and hold em until we get there and then I could slice and serve.

http://www.veritaswines.com/events.htm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 20, 2006)

Tailgate.  Cook in the parking lot.  Send everyone in to have fun
while you cook.  Then you eat and have fun.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Tailgate.  Cook in the parking lot.  Send everyone in to have fun
> while you cook.  Then you eat and have fun.


If you Tailgate they will come to you. :grin:  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 20, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":2f9506k0]For the sake of my tri tip...don't do it.



I have to agree amigo.  The longer you let that rest the more it will continue to cook.  It will be WAY over done.  Its hard to keep meat like that.  Why not just cook on site?  You can use my Kettle if you need it.[/quote:2f9506k0]

They may over cook initially but I think with the pieces of meat not being closer to 200* like a shoulder or a brisket or having the mass of the shoulder or brisket that it would cool very fast and sit in the "no no" zone for too long!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3rzbv5q5][quote="Helen_Paradise":3rzbv5q5]For the sake of my tri tip...don't do it.



I have to agree amigo.  The longer you let that rest the more it will continue to cook.  It will be WAY over done.  Its hard to keep meat like that.  Why not just cook on site?  You can use my Kettle if you need it.[/quote:3rzbv5q5]

They may over cook initially but I think with the pieces of meat not being closer to 200* like a shoulder or a brisket or having the mass of the shoulder or brisket that it would cool very fast and sit in the "no no" zone for too long![/quote:3rzbv5q5]

Not trying to argue with  ya or anything Larry... BUT... I would have a tendancy to agree with you if it were only one tri tip.. but I will be doing 4 total and I was figuring the mass of them together would hold the temp if I wrapped them together.. or even if I wrapped them separately and packed them tightly together... what do you think about that?  Actually I am more afraid of overcooking them at that point.


----------



## Finney (Jun 20, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2zy61ly6][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2zy61ly6][quote="Helen_Paradise":2zy61ly6]For the sake of my tri tip...don't do it.



I have to agree amigo.  The longer you let that rest the more it will continue to cook.  It will be WAY over done.  Its hard to keep meat like that.  Why not just cook on site?  You can use my Kettle if you need it.[/quote:2zy61ly6]

They may over cook initially but I think with the pieces of meat not being closer to 200* like a shoulder or a brisket or having the mass of the shoulder or brisket that it would cool very fast and sit in the "no no" zone for too long![/quote:2zy61ly6]

Not trying to argue with  ya or anything Larry... BUT... I would have a tendancy to agree with you if it were only one tri tip.. but I will be doing 4 total and I was figuring the mass of them together would hold the temp if I wrapped them together.. or even if I wrapped them separately and packed them tightly together... what do you think about that?  *Actually I am more afraid of overcooking them at that point*.[/quote:2zy61ly6]
Be afraid.... be very afraid.

They will be overdone.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a cook and eat piece of meat! Don't try to hold it in a cooler.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 20, 2006)

[-X 

You have been warned and told....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay Gary, what are you going to do with those there tri tips?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 20, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":kzg87alh][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":kzg87alh][quote="Helen_Paradise":kzg87alh]For the sake of my tri tip...don't do it.



I have to agree amigo.  The longer you let that rest the more it will continue to cook.  It will be WAY over done.  Its hard to keep meat like that.  Why not just cook on site?  You can use my Kettle if you need it.[/quote:kzg87alh]

They may over cook initially but I think with the pieces of meat not being closer to 200* like a shoulder or a brisket or having the mass of the shoulder or brisket that it would cool very fast and sit in the "no no" zone for too long![/quote:kzg87alh]

Not trying to argue with  ya or anything Larry... BUT... I would have a tendancy to agree with you if it were only one tri tip.. but I will be doing 4 total and I was figuring the mass of them together would hold the temp if I wrapped them together.. or even if I wrapped them separately and packed them tightly together... what do you think about that?  Actually I am more afraid of overcooking them at that point.[/quote:kzg87alh]

Honestly Gary I'm just going with my gut, so I don't know either.  But I guess the way I'm thinking is if you cook 1 or 4 of 2-3lb pieces of meat to 130*, they may rise some (they will continue to cook/steam), but I can't imagine them staying above 140 (actually in this case you don't want them to) for two hours IMO.  Just my .02, like I said I don't know.  Whatever you decided to do, tell us how it turned out!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That's a cook and eat piece of meat! Don't try to hold it in a cooler.


Eat it =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

now I don't know what to doooooooooo  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> now I don't know what to doooooooooo  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:


Eat it cold.... or cook it there.

Or cook a large chuck roll and make your stuff out of that.  It will hold at temp for that long.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> now I don't know what to doooooooooo  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:



Well if you can't cook it there.

Cook it the day before, slice it and put it in zip loc bags. Take it out of the cooler 30 minutes before you're ready to eat to warm up.  Ain't nuttin' wrong wif eatin' cold fajitas!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":1z2av09j]now I don't know what to doooooooooo  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:



Well if you can't cook it there.

Cook it the day before, slice it and put it in zip loc bags. Take it out of the cooler 30 minutes before you're ready to eat to warm up.  Ain't nuttin' wrong wif eatin' cold fajitas![/quote:1z2av09j]

Actually, I was considering that... I will have to email them and see if they will let me zap the meat in their Micro  (sorry Helen)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2z6famfn][quote="Gary in VA":2z6famfn]now I don't know what to doooooooooo  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:



Well if you can't cook it there.

Cook it the day before, slice it and put it in zip loc bags. Take it out of the cooler 30 minutes before you're ready to eat to warm up.  Ain't nuttin' wrong wif eatin' cold fajitas![/quote:2z6famfn]

Actually, I was considering that... I will have to email them and see if they will let me zap the meat in their *Micro*  (sorry Helen)[/quote:2z6famfn]

That's just wrong to even mention Gary!  Put the sliced meat in an aluminum pan foiled and place on your car motor for a few minutes with the hood down.  Voila!!, you've got an oven!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":35poqhk4][quote="Larry Wolfe":35poqhk4][quote="Gary in VA":35poqhk4]now I don't know what to doooooooooo  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:



Well if you can't cook it there.

Cook it the day before, slice it and put it in zip loc bags. Take it out of the cooler 30 minutes before you're ready to eat to warm up.  Ain't nuttin' wrong wif eatin' cold fajitas![/quote:35poqhk4]

Actually, I was considering that... I will have to email them and see if they will let me zap the meat in their *Micro*  (sorry Helen)[/quote:35poqhk4]

That's just wrong to even mention Gary!  Put the sliced meat in an aluminum pan foiled and place on your car motor for a few minutes with the hood down.  Voila!!, you've got an oven![/quote:35poqhk4]

Oh riiiiiiiiight.. you can't tell me you havent Zapped a piece of cooked meat in the wavearino to bring it back to eatin temp.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":21092adi][quote="Gary in VA":21092adi][quote="Larry Wolfe":21092adi][quote="Gary in VA":21092adi]now I don't know what to doooooooooo  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:



Well if you can't cook it there.

Cook it the day before, slice it and put it in zip loc bags. Take it out of the cooler 30 minutes before you're ready to eat to warm up.  Ain't nuttin' wrong wif eatin' cold fajitas![/quote:21092adi]

Actually, I was considering that... I will have to email them and see if they will let me zap the meat in their *Micro*  (sorry Helen)[/quote:21092adi]

That's just wrong to even mention Gary!  Put the sliced meat in an aluminum pan foiled and place on your car motor for a few minutes with the hood down.  Voila!!, you've got an oven![/quote:21092adi]

Oh riiiiiiiiight.. you can't tell me you havent Zapped a piece of cooked meat in the wavearino to bring it back to eatin temp.[/quote:21092adi]

Well I can tell you what I want, whether it being the truth is a different story!!   8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO beef just doesn't seem to zap well.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> IMHO beef just doesn't seem to zap well.



I have zapped left over tri-tip... You just have to zap it JUST enough to get it hot.. no more.. and it helps to cover it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG...Gary...no.   #-o


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":16088zjn]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG...Gary...no.   #-o[/quote:16088zjn]

something told me I would get flack from you!... what else am I to do??? 

Awww hell.. to please Helen, and all the rest of you.. we'll just have Tri-tip Tartare. 

"Don't over cook it"
"don't let it stay in the danger zone too long"
"don't cook it ahead and reheat"

to hell with it.. we'll eat it the way nature intended it to be eaten.. RAW!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



something told me I would get flack from you!... what else am I to do??? 

Awww hell.. to please Helen, and all the rest of you.. we'll just have Tri-tip Tartare. 

"Don't over cook it"
"don't let it stay in the danger zone too long"
How long do you foil raw meat? :razz: 
"don't cook it ahead and reheat"[/quote:va4v1jxm]

to hell with it.. we'll eat it the way nature intended it to be eaten.. RAW!![/quote:va4v1jxm]

Ain't that the tar-tar thang that Gary dun said?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've eaten it cold on a sandwich, it was pretty good :!:


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 21, 2006)

Going back to the original thread (sort of) - have any of you ever used the coolers that plug in and can either keep food hot or cold?  Could you precook the meat and put in the fridge; then before you leave, put it in some boiling water just to take the edge off, keep it in the plastic bags and wrap them in towels, and then stick in the cooler on warm for the trip?  Just an idea that I'm sure has a dozen problems...


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 22, 2006)

we're eatin it raw people.. that's the way it will be.. but i will foil it for half the thawing time......

or maaaaaaaybe....  

We'll just keep it frozen and have Tri-tip Pops  =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> we're eatin it raw people.. that's the way it will be.. but i will foil it for half the thawing time......
> 
> or maaaaaaaybe....
> 
> We'll just keep it frozen and have Tri-tip Pops  =P~


:lmao:


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 10, 2006)

Well.. the results are in....

Saturday evening I did 4 tri-tips on the grill.  Brought them to 130 degrees and wrapped them 2 together in foil and put them in a preheated cambro.  Held them from 5:30 to 7:30 when we arrived at our destination and set up to eat.  I got them out and sliced them.......

They all were about medium in doneness.  Still very hot and just a hint of pink.  Yes, I will admit, a bit over done for my taste.. but medium will please most of a group of 10 people.  Got great compliments and no one died.  So, I guess it was a success.

Sorry, no pics.  but it shore was good.

by the way.. they were rubbed with Dizzy Pigs "raising the steaks"   =P~  aweeesome on beef.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm happy to hear that it all worked out for you.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Good job Garence!


----------

